# Product Review: The Green Pet Shop Cool Pet Pad



## Petguide.com

The COOLest pet on the block this summer is Lola B. Boston. It may have something to do with her latest pet product review on The Green Pet Shop Self-Cooling Pet Pad.
No matter where you live, summer means heat and humidity. Now, add a fur coat into the mix, and it’s hard to keep your cool. Inside and out, the summer can be uncomfortable for pets… including Lola. That’s why she was so keen to test out The Green Pet Shops’ Cool Pet Pad. It’s a self-cooling cushion to helps lower a pet’s body temperature. There’s no electricity, no refrigeration, no water involved – its pressure-activated, non-toxic, cooling gel formula is activated by your pet’s weight/heat, lasts for up to 3 hours and automatically recharges itself after 15-20 minutes of non-use.











Here’s Lola B. testing out the original patented Cool Pet Pad. As a Boston Terrier, she thought that the medium size would be perfect for her, but it turns out she needed a Medium/Large (20″ x 30″). That’s because she likes to stretch out, and the M/L offered her all the room she needed.










The Cool Pet Pad is a cool, comfortable spot anywhere, anytime. And talk about an easy setup—we just took it out of the box and it was good to go. Feel free to put it anywhere, as it can go on the floor, sofa, dog bed, or kennel.










Lola B. Boston loves to be right in the action with the family at all times. But outdoor activities and summer sun are not the best combination for her brachycephalic breed. The Cool Pet Pad lasts for up to three hours and automatically recharges itself after 15-20 minutes of non-use—and Lola think that is pretty cool.










Got travel plans this summer? Take the Cool Pet Pad with you. It can fit in a bag or kennel, and packs away compactly for your convenience. It’s great to know that no matter where you are, the Cool Pet Pad can offer your pet cooling comfort anywhere, anytime.










Summer, I have just proven that I am too cool, even for you.

The Verdict

In Lola B.’s opinion, the Cool Pet Pad a product she can’t live without this summer. And she was pretty cool to start with!

The Green Pet Shops’ Cool Pet Pad comes in five sizes, ranging in price from $25-$85 dollars. We recommend sizing up if your pet likes to stretch out when he or she cools off.

Note: PetGuide.com was NOT compensated for this review. Our reviewer received a Cool Pet Pad from The Green Pet Shop to review. The opinions expressed in this post are the author’s. We provide unbiased feedback of the products and share products we think our readers would enjoy using and learning more about.

~Petguide.com


----------

